# stress coat and water change..



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

i just picked up some stress coat by api. it can be found on this page -http://aquariumpharm.com/en_us/productCategory.asp?categoryname=WaterConditioners. i was told to use this to dechlorinate the tap water. it says use when doing a water change. well the directions say 5 ml per 10 gal. so i have a 10 gal tank. i used 5 ml like recomended. now i want to do a 25% water change. thats 2.5 gallons. Am i supposed to add the tap water, then dump in 5ml of the stress coat? or should i be using 25% of the dosage? 25% of 5 ml would be 1.25 ml.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i dont recommend using stress-coat as a conditioner for your water as it does not eliminate chlorines/chloramines, it only neutralizes them. i recommend using a product such as Prime that says that it removes or eliminates the contaminants. I use stress-coat primarily when i do water changes to relieve the stress caused to my fish, and to replace the slime coating. i do my water change, then add 5 ml for my 10 gallon. 

if you use prime (or continue to use SC) to condition your water, i believe it is recommended that you treat the water BEFORE placing it in your tank.

hope this helps. 
bri


----------



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

what the hell. my 'experienced' lfs told me to use this stuff.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

weaselnoze said:


> what the hell. my 'experienced' lfs told me to use this stuff.


Unless the stress coat itself can really eliminate chlorine and chloramine, your lfs just gave you crappy advice to part you from your own hard-earned cash.:dunno:
Use dechlorinators that can eliminate both chlorine and chloramine. Chloramine is not a gas so it is not easy to remove it without using the appropriate dechlorinator.
On the other hand, chlorine is a gas so letting the water stand in the pail overnight will help dissipate the chlorine. But your problem lies more on chloramine.

I would dechlorinate the water before placing it in the tank as Bri said. It is risky placing chlorine-contaminated water directly in the water which can harm your beneficial bacteria and fish.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

girlofgod said:


> i dont recommend using stress-coat as a conditioner for your water as it does not eliminate chlorines/chloramines, it only neutralizes them. ...


IMHO it is the same thing.

The chlorine in the chlorines/chloramines still exist in the tank.

The Cl- ion (which is a very nasty and affinitive creature) has been combined with + valence ions which yield molecules which are stable and benign (ie NaCl - table salt or KCl - potassium salt) [I have not researched to determine which molecules are created though].

TR


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

jones57742 said:


> IMHO it is the same thing.
> 
> The chlorine in the chlorines/chloramines still exist in the tank.
> 
> ...


So much for your Chemistry expertise, Jonesy.:thumbsup:


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Get Tetra Aquasafe, best and only water conditioner I use. Eliminates chlorine, chloramine, and heavy metals.


----------



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

what about the tap water conditioner of the same brand as this stuff? any good?


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

JouteiMike said:


> Get Tetra Aquasafe, best and only water conditioner I use. *Eliminates* chlorine, chloramine, and heavy metals.


Once again (and I will "shut up" after this) these elements (ie. heavy metals) still exist in the tank water.

The products which we use can "no way" cause these elements to decay!

The products which we use do provide and cause to be provided ions "to which these elements can attach" in order to produce benign molecules.

TR


----------



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

your posts are sort of confusing to me. not the technical part but what products are you talking about. are you saying that the tetra aqua safe is not a good idea cause it doesnt REMOVE the clorine and cloramine? or are you saying the tap water conditioner by api? im just confused as to which product you are refering to.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

The employee was correct, but he was also not aware what happens with the ammonia byproduct with Stress Coat.I had also thought the same before, but after some research, I realise Prime is a better choice. I've used Stress Coat for majority of my years in the hobby and just started using Prime. 

StressCoat bonds/nuetralizes with the chlorine and chloramine. Unfortunately, one of the byproducts is ammonia (Chlorine + Ammonia = Chloramine).

Prime does the same, but also bonds/neutralizes ammonia. 

Both are supposed to help promote the slime coat in fish.

With Prime, a small dosage can handle allot of water.

What most people do is add the dechlorinator in the tank before adding the water. I do this on my 125 gallon tank. On my 20 gallon longs (Zebra and RCS tank), I use aged water, which has already been dechlored and treated. Since they are smaller tanks, small water changes can effect the inhabitants in the tank. So I make sure the water is already treated and heated.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Maybe "eliminates" was too harsh of a word, "neutralizes" suits its function more accurately. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

weaselnoze said:


> your posts are sort of confusing to me. not the technical part but what products are you talking about. are you saying that the tetra aqua safe is not a good idea cause it doesnt REMOVE the clorine and cloramine? or are you saying the tap water conditioner by api? im just confused as to which product you are refering to.


I am referring to all products.

Please refer to Ce's post concerning specific products.

TR


----------

